# Single Mealybug



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Hi,

I recently found a single white fury bug that had 2 spines sticking out of the back of it climbing on my bromeliad. I looked it up and I believe it is a Mealybug so I squashed it. Does seeing one of these mean that I am going to have an infestation, or is it possible one could have made its way into my tank?

All of my plants were soaked in a diluted bleach solution when I got them and quarantined afterwards. I never noticed these insects before. If these insects appear in greater numbers is it possible to wipe them out without tearing down my vivarium? I am planning on setting up a temporary tank anyway and if this is something that I need to remove my frog for I would be willing to do that.

Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't have much experience with mealybugs, but I get scale bugs on known clean and isolated plants randomly, after long periods of time being clear of any pests. Scale can travel some distance; perhaps mealybugs can too. 

I mention this just to suggest that a teardown is maybe unlikely to be a permanent fix, and this may be one of those plant pests that simply need to be managed (Q-tip dipped in alcohol is my go-to).


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Mealybugs are a problem. I have used Neem Oil for outdoor plants or soapy water. Unfortunately those are not dart frog safe. 

I found this thread for you to read about possible remedy. Mealybug has been addressed before and I think this could help you out. 

Search for this:

February 5, 2019 
Help: Mealybug Invasion

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Lady bugs purchased online and added to the Viv will wipe mealy bugs out to the very last one, including all stages of the life cycle. I have first hand experience. Lady bugs are amazing at this task.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

macg said:


> Lady bugs purchased online and added to the Viv will wipe mealy bugs out to the very last one, including all stages of the life cycle. I have first hand experience. Lady bugs are amazing at this task.


Hi Macg,

Will the frogs eat the ladybugs? 

Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Imatreewaterme said:


> Hi Macg,
> 
> Will the frogs eat the ladybugs?
> 
> ...


Very aggressive frogs like terribilis will try, but most others will spit them out. They secret a substance that tastes bad.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I've wondered about using green lacewings for this same purpose, but there's scant information on their use in vivaria.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I have been looking around and have not noticed any more of these fluffy insects yet. Although I am not sure how small they are when they are starting to develop, maybe I am not able to see them.

If they do appear I will I will consider the ladybugs or green lacewings. Would it would be best for me to move any frogs to another home during this process?

Ricky


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I expect the frogs to be fine while the ladybugs run their life cycle. If you add 1000 ladybugs to a 20gal Viv (do not do this) there is potential for stress on the frog from constant interaction with insects, but if you use common sense and keep an eye on them I expect them to be fine until the ladybugs die off.


----------



## orion141 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi,

I’m wondering if you ended up having more Mealybugs emerge or if this was a one off issue?

I have the exact same issue. I bleach dipped all plants, added them to my newly constructed terrarium, waited ~2.5 months for things to establish and added my azureus froglets about 3 weeks ago. I just noticed a single Mealybug onmy prayer plant and removed it and killed it. I wiped that leaf down with alcohol. I see not other signs of mealybugs, but am quite worried.

hoping not to have to tear down my new terrarium. It sure where this Mealybug came from as I bleached everything going into the tank…


----------



## ERN (2 mo ago)

orion141 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m wondering if you ended up having more Mealybugs emerge or if this was a one off issue?
> 
> ...


I had one mealybug and some webbing on my cryptanthus so I threw it out. A few weeks later I saw a second one. I haven't seen one since and I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
If I do wind up with an infestation I'm going to fumigate with CO2. There is an excellent how to post for CO2 fumigation in this group, it's how I found the group in the first place.


----------



## ERN (2 mo ago)

ERN said:


> I had one mealybug and some webbing on my cryptanthus so I threw it out. A few weeks later I saw a second one. I haven't seen one since and I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> If I do wind up with an infestation I'm going to fumigate with CO2. There is an excellent how to post for CO2 fumigation in this group, it's how I found the group in the first place.
> [/QUO
> Here is the link to the CO2 generator for fumigation;
> ...


----------

